# The most impressive 40k science



## thebinman (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been in and out of 40k lore for 20 years now (and have played the table top game a wonderful total of twice) and was just pondering what is the most impressive scientific achievement I have encountered. 

Comparing the 40k and Dr Who universes got me thinking. Some of the Time Lord craft is like magic, time and spatial engineering on a breathtaking scale. Nothing in 40k comes close....admittedly the Necrons bore me and I've never read their Codexs. 

So whats the most impressive scientific achievement you've read of it 40k? I would suspect its the spatial engineering of the web way.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Necron pylons. Physical constructions that can hold back the warp from influencing reality is pretty impressive.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Had a massive rage but then realised none of it was on topic 
But the point is, time travel is unbeatable as far as tech goes, but 40k gets points for imagination and more tech. 
Technically astartes are tech, along with primarchs, that was pretty impressive if you ask me. Craftworlds are pretty nifty, along with all other space craft, especially the physics defying chaos ones. (Time Lords arnt the only ones who can just decide to "screw the rules I have money" on us)

What else? I guess the life eater virus, titans obviously. The astronomican, the weapons also, the terminator armour. 

But overall I would have to put my vote in for the infinity circuits, a god forging machine that combines the souls of everyone you know to make a power source and connection across a ship the size of a planet. I would spend hours feeling it pulse beneath me and it would impress me far more than insta travel to anywhere. Its just my mindset more than anything else. The wonder of that psychic connection would hold me in wonder at it for years, not just the day long wonder that insta travel would give because in the end thats all it is. Just as we no longer see the amazement in being able to be on the other side of the planet in 12 hours, eventually it would bore me, but not the infinity circuit.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I would like to say that the Primarchs. Really, what the bloody hell went into creating them is way more impressive than what it would take to build an Warlord Titan or a Emperor Class Battleship.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Something that was physically created with a nail and hammer(figurative), I'd say the Monolith. Its has a warp gate built into it, that's pretty damn impressive. 

But if we are talking about anything scientific, I'd say the synaptic link of the Tyranids is the most impressive. The Tyranid Bio-Ships are damn impressive to, being living creatures themselves and also creating/distrubuting all Tyranids from recycled bio-matter is most impressive.


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

Virtually anything from the Necrons.

From the Celestial Orary of Tomb World Thanatos that can cause stars to go super nova simply by extinguishing its light in the Orary itself (Thanatosian Necrons consider themselves Gardeners and so do this with utmost care)

To the Dolem Gates, physical technology that can create a bridge into the Web Way (Considering that regular web way bridges are made out of Warp stuff)

To the Time Displacement Fields that Necrons used to trap living gods!

And the Bio-Furnaces, which converted biological beings into wonders of technology themselves!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Celestial Orrery has to take the cake--the power to arrange the galaxy to its own design.

I'm inclined to believe that the Imperial wonders will be one-of-a-kind archeotech wonders, survivors from the Dark Ages of Technology. Things like Phalanx, for example--a starship the size of a small moon.

That's no moon, it's-


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Gonna go with the Celestial Orrery and the Tesseract Labyrinths. 

The power to shape the galaxy and imprison the gods. 

Seriously. What beats that? :shok:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Celestial Orrery has to take the cake--the power to arrange the galaxy to its own design.


It's too Chaos-y.

If I understood it correctly, they could move planets/stars or whatever by moving pieces on a board.

Maybe it worked by each star/planet having its own Webway portal allowing them to move it around based on that? Needs more explaining.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

All it does is extinguish stars based on the whims of its keepers. It does not literally move stars, only decides whether or not they continue to exist.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Ah ok, it's been a while since I read the codex. That's plausible only in the sense that they planted bombs in each star which makes it implausible. Way too Chaos-y.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Planted bombs in every star? 

I doubt very much the technology would work in that way. If anything, it would probably focus some sort of wavelength on the star itself causing a disruption in its magnetic field or something equally catastrophic.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The way it's described in the codex and it being depicted as the last of its kind in all of the Necron Empire, that explanation seems way too simple.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The way it's described in the codex and it being depicted as the last of its kind in all of the Necron Empire, that explanation seems way too simple.


Eh, I don't know. Sometimes the simplest solution is the most effective. If you want to collapse a building without explosives, one good way to do it is create a machine that will tune that building to its resonant frequency and start shakin'. Stars don't have engineers to install counter-measures to this phenomenon. It's different with stars, of course, because I doubt anyone has tried to disrupt a star's magnetic field. But it all boils down to simple physics, one way or another.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah... blowing up stars using a monopoly board doesn't really = physics >.<


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

The Eldar and Dark Eldar are IMO the most advanced. The Webway, "darklight", soul absorption technology, these are only the basics.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Yeah... blowing up stars using a monopoly board doesn't really = physics >.<


would you prefer risk?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

moswantd407 said:


> The Eldar and Dark Eldar are IMO the most advanced. The Webway, "darklight", soul absorption technology, these are only the basics.


I see your Blowing up Stars of Necs and Imprisoning Stars of Eldar, and raise you turning a Star into a Radioactive Fireball with fanged Jaws of Doom that flies around the universe foward and back in time.

Yeah thats the "Science" of Tzeentch.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Celestial Orrery has to take the cake--the power to arrange the galaxy to its own design.


Its also one of the most idiotic devices that was ever created. I don't care if it can destroy the universe, that device just made its creators on the front page of "Conqueror's Top Ten Choices to Invade." And besides, even its creators admitted that its better off not toying with. So that in itself is a pretty dam stupid device.

Most impressive tech so far is going to be warp traveling.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd say the gellar field which without the Imperium would be lost. I'm sure it's not the most popular, but I based my choice on tech as applied to practicality. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't tech decline with each millennium? I think that is part of the mystique of the whole 40k universe.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

The Eldar (and also DE) have some pretty impressive tech. 
The Webway is one of the most impressive, and while it was created by the Old Ones, it's still being used and abused by the Eldar. Comeon, it's an extra dimension invented to provide a safe haven and passage for it's inhabitants, while also allowing them to travel across the galaxy at an alarming speed. Impressive? I think so.

About the Necrons ability to exstinguish stars: The Dark Eldar can do this too. At the very least, Commorrargh is powered by stars. Some of the oldest kabals also claims to possess the power snuff out the light of stars in realspace. 

Not to mention the fact that Asdrubael Vect used to have a tiny box containing a black hole. How the hell they managed to produce that, I don't know. But it's pretty fucking impressive.

Although a lot of 40k science is really just weird for the sake of weirdness.


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

I would argue against Eldar, and to a point Dark Eldar. Most of their tech is based not on science but on psychic. Vect might've trapped a black hole but on the other hand, Necrons create and trap wormholes en mass.

And the talk about the Celestial Orrary, I'd highly recommend people read the Necron Codex to learn about it. It does say Thanatos is under constant seige and the Necrons on that tomb world use it to halt more catastrophic events occuring.


----------



## Braakbal (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, since no one else has mentioned it, let me.

The Golden Throne.
Keeping the corpse of one of, if not the, most powerful psykers in the galaxy somewhat fresh* for 10000 years is pretty impressive in my book.

Well, not exactly fresh, but you know what I mean..


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

The Emprah got 'Gene-seeded' from the Eldar in the front, and Dark Eldar in the back ... they tapped that so hard, they put his ass on life support for 10,000 years. Now that is an impressive science feat boys and girls.

That and Draigo ... 'nuff said.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Draigo isn't science! :threaten:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Draigo isn't science! :threaten:


Sure he is ... you can hate it all you want but you know you want him on your side. That is a scientific fact ... therefore it IS science.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

> I would like to say that the Primarchs. Really, what the bloody hell went into creating them is way more impressive than what it would take to build an Warlord Titan or a Emperor Class Battleship.


I believe it was a copy of Silent Sisters Go Wild, a chemistry set and a turkey baster...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Sure he is ... you can hate it all you want but you know you want him on your side. That is a scientific fact ... therefore it IS science.


But... I... What?  



Durant said:


> I believe it was a copy of Silent Sisters Go Wild, a chemistry set and a turkey baster...


Given the rest of the Imperium's tech, I can believe this.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

-Fools Derpy hooves laughs at all 40k and its pseudo science.

On a side note necrons win.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Hives. Screw all this fancy technological crap and "Oh look at me I can blow up stars" or "Oh look at me I can turn stars into giant balls of doom because I am some kind of angry hellbeast that looks like a giant vulture." Have you ever tried to fit trillions upon trillions of people into a city? No? Well then. Urban Planning in 40k is where the geniuses are at. It isn't easy to get all those people into a depressing, dystopian environment when you don't always have the space.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Draigo. He can do anything.

But seriously the necorns have a lot of amazing technology. But I think my favorite technological "invention" would be the geller fields. I think the concept of it is just so awesome. "We can't take this ship into the warp because the warp has no physical property. So let's just take a bubble of real space with us and keep those pesky daemons at bay!"


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

pretty much anything made by the old ones


----------

